# CO2 Diffuser



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

Has any tired a CO2 diffuser like this one? http://www.aquariumplants.com/cgi-bin/cart/pr008.html I seen one and was wondering how good it is compared to a CO2 reactor. I'm still trying to decide if I want to use an inline CO2 reactor, internal CO2 reactor or a CO2 diffuser.

Is a CO2 diffuser meant to be used separately or with a reactor?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

The diffusor is used separate from a reactor. It's an either/or thing.

I'm not sure about the Dupla diffosor. It looks an aweful lot like the Azoo diffusors a few of us have, but the ceramic disc and overall efficiency may be different. You should probably go with the diffusor before going through the trouble of building a reactor.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

What size tank do you have? A smaller tank would work well with a diffusor. Get up to 75 gallons or more and you would need a reactor of some sort.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think the Azoo diffusors we just purchased are good for up to 77g or something like that. I am going to find out how well it does on a 75g in the next week or two, I hope. IF it works better than the DIY Reactor I already have on my other 75g, then I will be purchasing another one of the Azoo reactors. 

Just a note for those with larger tanks, they do make a large version of the Azoo but we all have the medium version. Those of us with larger tanks, 55g and up, may want to look into the larger version if we can find them.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If we have the medium, is there a small Azoo?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not totally sure there is a small or large size, but I would AssUMe there is  They aren't the easiest things to find online, at least for me. Maybe if we all got to searching we would hve better results finding them...


----------



## jonathan (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a 38 gallon tank with penguin filter right now. I'm looking to switch to the rena or magnum 350 filters when I have enough money. I might switch this CO2 system over to a 55 later on for the added bottom area. 

The diffuser is cheaper than the reactor and seems smaller too (or at least not as wide). It seems like its an airstone that won't clog. 

I wouldn't mind building a reactor, but its very difficult to find all the parts. The assembly of all the ones I looked at seems very simple if you have the parts.


----------

